# very cool video



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPlmLzAESTE&feature=channel_page


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

I know these guys....since I stay in their city.....they have a very good facility...one of its kind in the country and are very serious about what they do.....but what i did not like about them was that they do not allow everyone into their facility...there is a lot of screening....I however am planning to pick one of the pups featured in their weekly progressive clips.Suggestions welcome....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGP8Enek_QU&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJE1wUFtBT8&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TveHFLERUY&feature=channel_page


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Another mind opener.....

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzGCq9bwh-I&feature=channel_page
[/FONT]​Finally it's all in the mind I guess.....


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Slick floor, a send, bite work, and flea control all at once...nice.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Never seen pups do all of those.....I hope they r pups and not miniature Malinois...LOL


----------



## john miller2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Man them pups went through more in 2 weeks than my dog did in 6 months. WOW loved it


----------



## Jason Lin (May 26, 2009)

Where are they?


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

These guys r in Bangalore ...India....I could manage to get a mali female from them.....very high drives and clear heads.......


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Very Nice training, nice pups!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

....also, not particularly crazy about Schutzhund myself, but Dante and his handler- pretty inspiring!!


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

That rolling herd of Malinois pups is just too cute...


----------



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

Very impressive! Not your average puppy kindergarden class!


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

The cost of those pups is also not average sir.....LOL...ask me....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not really sure why I was supposed to be impressed here ?? What was it specifically that was good ??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not really sure why I was supposed to be impressed here ?? What was it specifically that was good ??


Pups looked good but nuting ya cant get here in the states.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

If we look at the workouts it's what everyone does....but pups at that age handling that is good....shows quality....thats what IMO is impressive....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you need to get past basic OB before you start thinking that was something other than average.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

With due respect sir...some talk and some show.....I did appreciate what I could see....can you please be kind enough to show one of your pups do that or maybe even better than that at that age???Then probably I will understand whats basic and whats average.....


----------



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure you can get genetically equivalent pups here, but what is impressive is the obvious early effort by the breeders to give the pups a head start. If other breeders are putting the same effort instead of just playing a little rag stuff I would say they are doing a great job too, but shouldnt take anything away from these guys. I like to give credit where credit is due.

sirens, smoke... i don't remember the last time i saw that when checking out a mal litter.

Some buyers of mals have to undue a lot of garbage that new or poor breeders did to the pups or young adults of even good genetics.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Very well said Mike.....I endorse your opinion too......early exposure builds a solid foundation for the pups....I did see these pups and they already handle the gun and stick work...As for the siren and smoke I did ask the guys what makes them incorporate that...the answer was simple and logical to me...they said in real life work with cops... sirens,smoke,fire and gun shots are something the dog should take like a daily affair...they simply try to expose the pups to as many different environments and scenarios as possible...

BTW they work very closely with Dr.Andre vandergeten the owner of Dovrefjeld kennels...I am sure a lot of you guys on this forum will know him....A'Tim as I understand was bred by him...


----------

